# What type of clay is safe to use?



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi I want to buy some type of clay so I can make some caves. What type would be safe? it also has to be the type that can be fired.

If you know what type please LMK and also LMK if you know where to buy it

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, I have no idea what particular clay you want to use, as I don't know the compositions of clay used as I'm sure they're specific to where they're made.

That being said, if you went to a pottery supply and got a clay geared towards hand building (and not throwing) that is food safe, you should probably be fine.

Oh, and you'd need to buy a kiln too. Might be cheaper in the long run just to have them made by a potter or order them like I did.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there's a place in RH called You're Fired...they do firing and pottery craft stuff. But anything food grade should be fine.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> there's a place in RH called You're Fired...they do firing and pottery craft stuff. But anything food grade should be fine.


I know that place. I am going to check t out and see if they have food safe clay.

What type of clay are terra cotta pots and such made from? Terra cotta clay LOL I bet buying from a place like that is going to cost a lot more. Do you guys know where I can buy it in bulk?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Drop-in clay classes downtown

The clay is food-safe (like for mugs)

http://www.gardinermuseum.on.ca/educlay.aspx?ImageID=4&TopNavImage=1


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Drop-in clay classes downtown
> 
> The clay is food-safe (like for mugs)
> 
> http://www.gardinermuseum.on.ca/educlay.aspx?ImageID=4&TopNavImage=1


Thanks but I am looking to buy the clay in bulk not take classes 

Do you know where they sell clay in bulk? The kiln part is easy there are places that will fire your stuff for a very low cost.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Ave's Apoxie clay is non-toxic and apparently has been used in aquariums. A great sculpting medium and you can get incredible detail in it - but it may not be worth it for simple caves. Otherwise, it's self hardening, so doesn't have to be fired.

You can get it here (and likely any other clay your looking for):
http://www.sculpturesupply.com/


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Hmm, I have no idea what particular clay you want to use, as I don't know the compositions of clay used as I'm sure they're specific to where they're made.
> 
> That being said, if you went to a pottery supply and got a clay geared towards hand building (and not throwing) that is food safe, you should probably be fine.
> 
> Oh, and you'd need to buy a kiln too. Might be cheaper in the long run just to have them made by a potter or order them like I did.


Sorry to get off topic here but, where did you order them from? I can only find the round ones but I'd rather have the irregular shaped ones.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, so you want clay eh?
I bought my box of clay from a potery shop in Leslie and hw7. Can't remember the name though. But the clay comes in a 12" X 12" x 6" box. Can't remember the cost but it's some where around $50 (I think, sorry that was 2 years ago). There should be enough there for you to do your projects.
Clay, now-a-days, comes in many forms and colour. I pick the teracoda colour, but wished I ask for the black ones though. Ask them if it's 7ph neutral (she will say "what?!", but I had to explain that I don't want the end product to change the softness of the water).
What is the temperature you will kiln is also another factor. They have different types of clay that kiln at certain temperature. I got my that kiln at 500C, but that is where I think I goof up. I borrow a kiln from a friend and when I fire it up. 3 out of 4 blew up. They blew up. I can hear it pop. I think I did it wrong some where, but don't know where. It could be because I didn't dry it long enough or that I left air pockets in it, or that the kiln was way to hot for my type of clay.
Anyway, note that 500C is around the max temp of your oven (evil snicker). But the wife will kill me if I am caught using it though.
One other thing, if I remember it correctly, the hotter you kiln, the harder the end result. So you might have to go for something higher than 500C.
What else .... oh, and making the cave is a bitch. My hand is too big to fit into a 2 1/2" X 1 1/2" opening. So most of my cave end up being a trumpet type cave. Plecos don't like that and it allow other fish to enter the cave too.
Good luck and remember to let me how it goes for you. I might be able to pick up some tips from you if you are succesful.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, so you want clay eh?
> I bought my box of clay from a potery shop in Leslie and hw7. Can't remember the name though. But the clay comes in a 12" X 12" x 6" box. Can't remember the cost but it's some where around $50 (I think, sorry that was 2 years ago). There should be enough there for you to do your projects.
> Clay, now-a-days, comes in many forms and colour. I pick the teracoda colour, but wished I ask for the black ones though. Ask them if it's 7ph neutral (she will say "what?!", but I had to explain that I don't want the end product to change the softness of the water).
> What is the temperature you will kiln is also another factor. They have different types of clay that kiln at certain temperature. I got my that kiln at 500C, but that is where I think I goof up. I borrow a kiln from a friend and when I fire it up. 3 out of 4 blew up. They blew up. I can hear it pop. I think I did it wrong some where, but don't know where. It could be because I didn't dry it long enough or that I left air pockets in it, or that the kiln was way to hot for my type of clay.
> ...


Thanks for the info

When you asked about the PH did they give you an answer? Do you think they know if the clay is fish safe or not? I dont know about the toxicity and that is what I am scared of.
As for my hands being too big. I am making these caves for plec's that range form 7.5''-13''+ so there is no problems there 

EDIT- the place you bought from is where I am going to go Tuckers I was looking at their site before and made my mind up that they are who I am going to buy from.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wait - have you ever made anything ceramic before?

ZP - th reason they exploded is that while you were working the clay you got an air bubble in the clay, an when you fire it to 800 F, the air expands enough to make the clay explode. Same thing happens if you don't sufficiently dry a piece out before you fire it. 

Jackson, unless you're making caves 2' x 3' you won't need more than one package of clay.

As for construction of tubes with closed ends, it's pretty simple - use a rolled up newspaper for your support, and leave it in there while it dries and then remove most if not all of it. When you fire the clay, the rest will burn way.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Wait - have you ever made anything ceramic before?
> 
> ZP - th reason they exploded is that while you were working the clay you got an air bubble in the clay, an when you fire it to 800 F, the air expands enough to make the clay explode. Same thing happens if you don't sufficiently dry a piece out before you fire it.
> 
> ...


I have I was in classes when I was a kid LOL I know how to deal with the stuff I just never wanted to use it for fish.

I am not sure what size I need to make them. If te fish is 6'' wide how wide should the opening be?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> I have I was in classes when I was a kid LOL I know how to deal with the stuff I just never wanted to use it for fish.
> 
> I am not sure what size I need to make them. If te fish is 6'' wide how wide should the opening be?


I think for smaller sizes they say 1.5 times both the height and the width of the plec - but it depends on the group as some are higher finned than others.

When you make them, just remember to account for the shrinkage (not the kind caused by swimming in cold water...)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I think for smaller sizes they say 1.5 times both the height and the width of the plec - but it depends on the group as some are higher finned than others.
> 
> When you make them, just remember to account for the shrinkage (not the kind caused by swimming in cold water...)


How would I messure the height LOL I am making them for my large Panaque and L-091's. The fins on the Panaque are huge and I dont want them to get stuck once they go in. I was thinking to give them about 2''-4'' extra inches on each side just to make sure that does not happen.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> How would I messure the height


http://www.learningresources.com/images/en_US//local/products/detail/prod45010_dt.jpg


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> http://www.learningresources.com/images/en_US//local/products/detail/prod45010_dt.jpg


Smart ass LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just trying to help


----------

